# General > Films >  Dads Army

## gleeber

If your into the best television programme of all time this film wont disappoint you. Once I got used to the characters some of the plot was as crazy as the original. It's on for a couple of weeks and at £3.50 plus 70p booking fee on the internet for over 60s with a magic movie card costing £7.50 a year its cheaper than a red pudding supper in Robins.

----------


## Rheghead

I went to see it on Monday afternoon, it got a titter or two out of me   :Smile:

----------

